# Kedai Kopi (Yogyakarta)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Great Coffee, nice atmosphere, WIFI to boot. All at a very, very reasonable price. This cafe is part of the Teammates Indonesia Chain of stores. The staff are passionate and knowledgeable.

More...


----------

